# Might be getting another!



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

A friend of mine has run in to a housing dilema and is moving to Miami Dade county. Bulldogs are outright banned there, and the apartment he is moving in to does not allow dogs of any type. All of the local rescues are full and even the no kill shelters are full and only giving the option of euthanasia since he is an older dog, and will be harder to place.

This is Gague, an 8 year old high energy male. He is great with people and small dogs. He has no experience with similar size dogs. Sunday morning I am taking Camo to where they currently live and we will do an on lead meeting in their complexes common area. If that goes well we will come back to my house and let the dogs run in the back yard off lead and see how that goes. If all goes well Gague will have a new home.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hope the meet and greet works out for ya Dicky. Gague is a good looking boy. Please keep us posted on how things go. Not sure of the pronunciation. What does "Gague" rhyme with?


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful boy! Hope all goes well!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed that all works out well for ya. That should be exciting, having two bulldogs to brag on and post pix of!! Definitely please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Hope for the best........but plan for the worst DT! These dogs can surprise you. Actually, just recently I encountered a "surprise" myself, in a situation that never produced a surprise LOL. It's a shame because it went south so quickly that I will simply have to avoid that situation from here on out. Darn wolves in sheep's clothing


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all. I am certainly in that hope for the best, expect the worst mindset.

Joe, I spelled it wrong, late at night, on my phone... Gauge rhymes with rage and page.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Dicky, darn fat fingers, I hate when that happens! Thought it might be Gauge but wasn't sure if it was something different. Gauge by ny other name is still a great looking boy.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Good luck Dicky, I hope everything goes well for you. That's great of you to give the guy a chance at a new home


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Gauge has a new home! He and Camo get along great, the only thing I'll need to change around the house is leaving toys out around the house. Gauge is quite possessive about his toys. I'll do separate feedings as well, just to be on the safe side. 

I can let them run supervised in the backyard together no problem, and with the toys put up they coexist in the house loose just fine. I'll get pictures up soon.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Gauge is being treated for a skin irritation. He came with medicated shampoo and some aloe and coconut oil spray for the hot spots. Once the hair finishes growing back in he has a beautiful brindle coat. Migrating him to a quality grain free diet certainly won't hurt either.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats Dicky. He's one handsome old man!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Bev!

They did great on the leash together. Gauge loose leash walks very well, by about 1/2 way through the walk Camo settled down some. The old dog may finally break Camo to of trying to rip my shoulder off! lol.

Gauge is very well trained. He knows all the basics, plus some fun tricks like roll over, right paw, left paw, speak, high five, and a few others that are in a text from his previous owner.

You can see the irritation on his back good in one of these pictures. The fleas got to him bad when they first came back hard when the temps got into the 90's a few weeks ago.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great news Dicky, was wondering today how it went for them yesterday. Happy that they are getting along so far and Camo has a playmate. Gauge is a good looking boy and I'm glad that you were able to save him. I know that he is in good hands now. Best of luck with him bud.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome news. DT Gauge looks like a fun dog. SO glad that it all worked out well. 

Love hearing about when things work out for older dogs.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I am glad we could give him a good home, he is a fantastic animal and very gentle with Dylan.

Organic extra virgin coconut oil truly is amazing stuff. I have sworn by it with Camo, but he not had any ailments where I could see it work. It just helps with his health. I gave Gauge a light oatmeal bath when I brought him home yesterday, and a head to toe rub down with the coco oil. This morning all of the pink irritated skin is his normal skin color, and the real red hot spot areas are a mild pink. I'll give him another rub down after work today, and continue daily until his hair is growing back. Then I will go to once per week like what Camo gets. Plus the spoon full in his food twice per week.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition DT!
He's a handsome dog. I'm sure in your hands he'll be healed in no time.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks EckoMac! He is a very handsome boy. I'm not a fan of the short crop, but that is beyond my control. Can't put ears back on an 8 year old dog, and it does nothing to effect his personality, which is absolutely wonderful and gentle.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I think he wears those ears well. Cropping isn't for everyone, but at least you got one with a good job and he looks good with it.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree, it is a well done crop and he does sport it well. They are just not "my taste"

But when rescuing a dog, preferences get put aside for the greater well being of the animal!

Also yesterday at the pet store stop on the way home from picking him up, some lady tore into me about how I could let his skin get so bad and why I would mutilate my dog by hacking his ears off. Needless to say I had some very choice words for her that started with "shut your ****ing pie hole and don't judge a situation you know nothing about. I have owned this dog for less than an hour after rescuing him from euthanasia" The look on her face was priceless


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DickyT said:


> Thanks EckoMac! He is a very handsome boy. I'm not a fan of the short crop, but that is beyond my control.* Can't put ears back on an 8 year old dog*, and it does nothing to effect his personality, which is absolutely wonderful and gentle.


Have you really tried? Come on now...might work. Seriously, I'm glad the initial meeting went well. Keep your eyes peeled as always....and nice work DT!! You gave him a new lease on life:clap:

Now you got your hands full LOL......it's a good thing though!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

They don't have an unsupervised minute alone while out of their crates. I found out quickly that the toys that used to be all over the house can't. Things got pretty heated over a tennis ball... lol

Once I put the toys away both dogs calmed right back down to relaxed body language and wagging tails. I know I have my hands full, but it should be manageable so long as I keep the known trigger points to one on one sessions, and keep a keen eye on body language.

They did lay next to each other and nap last night at my feet while I watched TV, which was nice. Odd but nice, as Camo is usually up on the couch with his head in my lap during evening TV, but he wanted to lay next to the old dog last night.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Good for you for ripping "Nosey Rosy" a new one!! Yes, all high value items should be kept up, and I'm glad the boys settled down for you once you put everything away. Coconut oil is a blessing, ain't it!? Can't wait to see him all healed up.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Back progress pic, compare to the on lead pic from first post. This is 2 days of treatment with Aloe and Coconut Oil rather than Hartz flea and hot spot spray.



From Sunday afternoon:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Huge difference, glad Gauge ended up in your good care. Gotta feel better too. 

Dog on the mend and the Lighting spank the Rangers. All and all a good day. ;-)


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Gague hit the lottery - lucky dog!!

He's a handsome boy and he's definitely coming along!

Glad they are getting on well!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Gauge starting to look proud again! He is a Gottiline AmBully and a beast of a dog. Very, very strong, I look forward to my Stillwater lead arriving for him, I don't trust the pet store special he came with.



His PO even said WOW when I shared this pic. He has not seen this much life out of the dog in a while.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

What a face!! He's handsome!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's so dang handsome! He's very lucky to have found you DT.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so happy that everything is working out with the new guy. Does Dylan like having a second pup?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Dylan is ecstatic about the second dog. He does not understand the crop is just cosmetic though. He is convinced that the PO made the dog deaf by cutting off his ears, even though Gauge responds to vocal commands from all of us. 4 year old logic! lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

DickyT said:


> Dylan is ecstatic about the second dog. He does not understand the crop is just cosmetic though. He is convinced that the PO made the dog deaf by cutting off his ears, even though Gauge responds to vocal commands from all of us. 4 year old logic! lol


That has to be the funniest thing I've heard in a while. Love it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha I love Dylan's logic kids are so great. Dicky I am so glad it's working out!! Gauge is a handsome pooch and so lucky to have found you!! His bad looks so itchy nice job trying to help it grow back. Keep in mind if he does have grain allergies oatmeal baths aren't the best since oats is a grain. They make the fur feel great and help calm down the Reds areas at first but might cause another reaction in other places. How are between his toe pads? Are they dirty looking? Not sure how else to describe it. I'm so happy for you and your family! And so happy for Gauge.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

His pads are in good shape. A little rough and dry from not being maintained, but nothing a little bag balm won't fix. His nails were out of control long too. I cut about half of each one off and they are still longer than I prefer, but as short as I can trim them without making him bleed. There are no signs of yeast between the pads, just lots and lots of little red bumps (look like flea bites) covering most of his body, which is in line with the PO telling me he had a severe flea infestation. There were some dead fleas in the bottom of the tub after his first bath too. None show up now with a flea comb though.

His future baths won't be oatmeal, I know if it is grain allergy it can make things worse. I wanted that immediate soothing though, he had so many chewing sore and hotspots when he came home and it seems to have had that immediate soothing effect. This weekend I plan to get a mild dog shampoo for sensitive skin and will use that going forward.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Day 4 more progress!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to see he's settling in so well! I'm sure he will thrive with you ^_^


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What a sweet looking guy, glad he found you!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Soooooo ecstatic for you!!!!! Now we get to have another dog to see pictures of!!!!  and progress ones are always awesome! 
Love his crop, who knows it might grow on you  

Look forward to the next update and also when he's healer so we can really see the nice brindle coat


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Huge improvement for only four days. Looking good bud!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Still have a ways to go, but he is certainly better than he was!


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Good job Dicky, slowly but sure getting better and better...
Well Dicky we say over here (Google translate LOL) ''patience is a virtue??''
Success..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dicky Gauge is looking amazing! (Minus the gator colors, poor dog.)
Keep up the good work!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all. Ecko, check your screen, that collar is orange and green... lol and no I'm not a canes fan, but I do like the color combo!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL! Phew, I thought for sure the poor dog was suffering a gator's house.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW, seeing the difference is incredible. He is such an adorable pooch. Love his face.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

hats off to you for taking this ole pup in not a lot of people would do that sorta thing these days looks like this pup hit the lottery for sure


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Katey and Rabbit!

His skin has healed! At least on his back and tail, his elbows are still all jacked up though. He has some fur regrowth too!!! And his funky skin issue smell is gone. He would start smelling like a filthy dog within an hour of his bath when he first came home.



He has also lost 5 lbs and is where I want him at 92. I'll up his food intake by a cup a day now to 3 cups. I've had him on the same 2 cups per day that Camo who is half his size maintains his lean physique on.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dicky, do you think the skin problem was caused by flea bites or something else?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

It may have started with a flea infestation, but I think poor care, poor diet, and use of expired Hartz products discounted at Big Lots had more to do with the severity. That said he was covered in what looked like bites. The house they were moving out of was not exactly what I would call clean either. I don't have much room to talk there, my house is often messy due to a young child and 2 dogs. But there is a difference between messy and dirty. Theirs was not messy...

I know it was not mange, I did have a basic skin scraping just to check for that done before I put their crates in close proximity and allowed them to rough house. I did not explore it at further vet cost, because I can manage anything else, and he has shown tremendous improvement!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

As we both know diet plays such an important part of an animals general health. Gauge continues to improve and is looking so much better. In the words of Joe Dirt "keep on keepin' on", your doing great.


----------

